# Do You Guys (and Gals) Use Your Surround AVR's Tuner?



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

With the feature of course onboard and built into receivers as part of their "nature," I was wondering how many of you actually utilize your surround AVR's tuner...


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you mean AM/FM tuner, the answer is never.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

My wife is the only person that can figure the thing out,LOL. I couldn't care less for a tuner.:R


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

eugovector said:


> If you mean AM/FM tuner, the answer is never.


Yes, I meant an AM/FM tuner.

You only use your DVD/Blu-ray input?


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

bambino said:


> My wife is the only person that can figure the thing out,LOL. I couldn't care less for a tuner.:R


You don't know how to operate your AM/FM tuner?

Do you just not like the radio?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Like i said i couldn't care less for it. I didn't buy my system for listening to AM/FM.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I think it will be different for everybody....

If you have (like in my case, a dedicated room) the answer will be "NEVER".


But in the other hand, if you have everything setup in the living room, and just one AVR probably the answer will be from "YES" to "SOMETIMES" (that's my case with the AVR in the family room, I use it from time to time).


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

bambino said:


> Like i said i couldn't care less for it. I didn't buy my system for listening to AM/FM.


I didn't imply you did; was just curious as to what you didn't like about AM/FM tuning. 

I find it difficult to believe, though, that you could not figure out how to operate it before your wife could -- are you sure we're both talking about a radio tuner here?


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

salvasol said:


> I think it will be different for everybody....
> 
> If you have (like in my case, a dedicated room) the answer will be "NEVER".
> 
> ...


Completely logical, 'sal; that's what's a bit "off-putting" with regard to running an AVR in a dedicated room -- that there is an unused onboard tuner. That's why I was curious about how folks used their tuners and why I created the thread; seems like a justification for dedicated rooms to only have power amps/separate processors instead of AVRs...:T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Osage_Winter said:


> I didn't imply you did; was just curious as to what you didn't like about AM/FM tuning.
> 
> I find it difficult to believe, though, that you could not figure out how to operate it before your wife could -- are you sure we're both talking about a radio tuner here?


My wife is very smart women and being that i don't care for broadcast radio she figured out how to use it. And yes we are talking about a radio tuner.:scratch:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

bambino said:


> My wife is very smart women and being that i don't care for broadcast radio she figured out how to use it. And yes we are talking about a radio tuner.:scratch:


What does being "very smart" have to do with using a tuner? Just because you don't care for broadcast radio, I don't see the connection between that sentiment and not being able to figure out how to use it...onder: :scratch:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Osage_Winter said:


> What does being "very smart" have to do with using a tuner? Just because you don't care for broadcast radio, I don't see the connection between that sentiment and not being able to figure out how to use it...onder: :scratch:


You said you find it hard to believe my wife figured it out before i did (which she did). And as i hope you are aware that some AVR's have very complicated setup procedures including the tuner section. :dontknow::crying:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

bambino said:


> You said you find it hard to believe my wife figured it out before i did (which she did).


Right -- and then you said that she's a very smart woman and that since you have little interest in broadcast radio, you let her take care of it...so I was wondering why one needed to be so smart to figure out a tuner section's operation and what not being interested in radio had to do with not knowing how to use one...



> And as i hope you are aware that some AVR's have very complicated setup procedures including the tuner section. :dontknow::crying:


_What!?_ "Very complicated setup procedures"? 

No. That's news to me. :blink: :reading:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Osage_Winter said:


> .. seems like a justification for dedicated rooms to only have power amps/separate processors instead of AVRs...:T


I think is cheaper to get and AVR instead of a processor and separate amps....at least to start :huh:

But, after a while when the upgraditis gets you... Who knows!!! :innocent:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

There is to much back and forth going on with your threads, can't handle it. Is there somthing you are trying to acheive by this, what i say is what i mean and i know what i'm talking about just ask me.:rofl:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Osage_Winter said:


> Right -- and then you said that she's a very smart woman and that since you have little interest in broadcast radio, you let her take care of it...so I was wondering why one needed to be so smart to figure out a tuner section's operation and what not being interested in radio had to do with not knowing how to use one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This exchange is argumentative and not relevant to the post. Consider it a dead topic, or if we continue to go off the rails, I'll close this thread.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

salvasol said:


> I think is cheaper to get and AVR instead of a processor and separate amps....at least to start :huh:
> 
> But, after a while when the upgraditis gets you... Who knows!!! :innocent:


Indeed, 'sal. It is indeed cheaper to go this route, in general, but it seems "silly" to have a tuner section kind of "idiling" and not being used just because you had to get an AVR...know what I mean?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

bambino said:


> There is to much back and forth going on with your threads, can't handle it. Is there somthing you are trying to acheive by this, what i say is what i mean and i know what i'm talking about just ask me.:rofl:


Not the place to have this discussion guys. Take it up in PM if you must, but remember, the rules still apply.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

eugovector said:


> This exchange is argumentative and not relevant to the post. Consider it a dead topic, or if we continue to go off the rails, I'll close this thread.


Marshall,

I was merely asking him to explain to me what he meant -- and I didn't understand what was meant by tuners being "complicated to set up"...:huh:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Just have to add... Todays newer AVR's depending on models, features and price do have complicated setup procedures I'll bet half the people in this forum have had some sort of trouble with setting some feature or 2 up on there AVR. OH yeah even with the owners manual.:nerd:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

eugovector said:


> Not the place to have this discussion guys. Take it up in PM if you must, but remember, the rules still apply.


Thank you Marshall:T.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

bambino said:


> Just have to add... Todays newer AVR's depending on models, features and price do have complicated setup procedures I'll bet half the people in this forum have had some sort of trouble with setting some feature or 2 up on there AVR. OH yeah even with the owners manual.:nerd:


That's a pretty big assumption to bet on...half...

And I am not saying that folks haven't had an issue or bump in the road when setting up an AVR...I was talking _specifically_ about a tuner; what's beyond making some manual or automatic tuning adjustments or setting some station presets? :scratch: :blink:


----------

